# Google wifi with Etisalat



## Nomez (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone used Google wifi with Etisalat? I am unable to configure it. How do I connect the wifi point to Etisalat modem? It doesnt seem to give internet access to Google wifi point.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What is 'Google wifi" ??


----------

